# Atlas's Accumate vs. MT's Magne-Matic couplers?



## Roberto Lodigiani (Jun 7, 2013)

After much research, reading, and comparing... I have this question and I would like to hear from you on the matter... Atlas's Accumate vs. MT's Magne-Matic couplers?

From my research, it appears that MT's Magne-Matics are the gold standard for N couplers. Il also appears that Atlas's Accumates are not far behind. It appears that Atlas couples had a lot of problems at the beginning. Then, another question... what is the status TODAY, of the quality and reliability of Atlas couplers? Did they fixed all the issues? 

So, today (June 2013), Magne-Matics or Accumates??


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Just my opinion, but I think they are pretty even. A lot of people claim they have more problems with Atlas, but my experience is the opoposite........neither is dead reliable. I run a lot at club events, and any car that causes any problems immediately goes in the "fix" box till I get home. My fleet is pretty even between Atlas cars and MT equipped cars, but my "fix" box is usually about 2/3 MT equipped cars. Main point is either brand can have problems......a bit of plastic flash from the mold, a bad spring, ect. The main issue I have with Accumates is the trip pins fall out MUCH easier........but I don't use them anyway so it really isn't an "issue"......more of an observance. But if you use magnetic uncoupling it could be an issue. MT still hasn't fixed the "slinky effect", although I've heard they have something new in the works.

The flip side is what you need.........Try to find an Atlas "body mount coupler" at the hobby shop, and they make 2 basic replacement trucks.....a 70 ton and a 100 ton. MT definitely has the variety side of things wrapped up....they have more truck styles, more shank lengths, and a whole list of conversions that Atlas just can't match.

For me, I run what comes on the cars from the factory........I run a lot of 70 to 100 car trains at club events and I can't tell the difference....both do an admirable job. If I'm converting an old rapido equipped car or replacing a broken coupler, I go with what I have on hand, or what the local shop has on hand that matches. If I need special trucks/couplers they will almost always be MT's......So to answer your last question YES.


----------



## Roberto Lodigiani (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Ok, this is my decision for now until I encounter my problems and gain experience: 
A) buy equipment with either Atlas or MTcouplers.
B) run them equally in my layout.
C) as I encounter problems, I will do like you (put in the box "for fixing").
D) as I fix, I will replace to MT's couplers.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The accumate couplers work work. Only issue is if you have to adjust the alignment of the coupler pin, it might pop out of the little hole, which is okay of you are not going to use the coupler of magnetic uncoupling. If you need to put the coupler pin back in place, I would suggest the use of a very small drop of Loctite glue to hold it in place. Very good idea to obtain the Micro-Train coupler Tool. Great for aligning coupler pins, coupler height, etc.

Another note, if your accumates are working, no real reason not to make the repair to the coupler pin and save the cost of a new Micro Train wheels and coupler.


----------



## Roberto Lodigiani (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you Carl. Your comments confirm the strategy I have selected to start my model. As I start gaining experience with my model, I will learn more about the subject.


----------

